# What is the most petty thing an ex has done after you broke up?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Just reading a story about a girl who had nudes leaked after a break up with her so just wondering if anyone has gone through anything petty because of a break up?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Hi leec!!!

Nothing as bad as above but my brother had one. 

In high school he broke up with his GF. She sent him a record (remember those?) he gave her in a million pieces. The album? Reo Speedwagon hi infidelity. The reason he broke up? You guessed it, she cheated on him.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a fight with a gf one night at a gig and we broke up.I still drove her home after the gig but it was strictly picture with no sound.When she got out of my car she slammed the door as hard as she could but she didn't realise that her jacket had caught on the door and as she walked off it tore.
She sent me the bill for the repair.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Upon our divorce, I purchased the equity my exwife had in our house. Nice guy me gave her 90 days to find another place, pack and leave before she had to start paying rent. My attorney had dealt with demon women before so he made the rent $500 a day. You guessed it, she stayed until midnight on day 90. Left trash and crap throughout the house...stuff shoulder high in some rooms. Toilets disgusting, heaps of dirty dishes in the sinks, slashed screens, furniture she was supposed to leave for me, gone.

Oh well... I told my self, I might have dirty toilets, but least she is gone.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> I had a fight with a gf one night at a gig and we broke up.I still drove her home after the gig but it was strictly picture with no sound.When she got out of my car she slammed the door as hard as she could but she didn't realise that her jacket had caught on the door and as she walked off it tore.
> She sent me the bill for the repair.


*I sincerely hope that you sent her the damned bill back!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Even unto this very day, my RSXW has not returned family heirloom antique furniture that came from my side of the family!

But she still sporadically sends boxes of my personal belongings to me, i. e. socks, underwear, et.al., whenever she feels like it, that I need like another damned hole in the head! Separation occurred in June, 2011 with final decree of divorce granted in the summer of 2014. And she has even since remarried!

I guess rich folks like welfare, too!

She may be getting a letter from the clerk of courts office real soon!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *I sincerely hope that you sent her the damned bill back!*


I did better than that.I bought my mother and my friend Alison a handbag each in the Gucci store and "accidentally" enclosed the receipt with my letter telling her where to shove her bill.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Tried to get back in contact with me after 3 years, pretending like we could be friends and put the past behind us.
So I did... again.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> I did better than that.I bought my mother and my friend Alison a handbag each in the Gucci store and "accidentally" enclosed the receipt with my letter telling her where to shove her bill.


*"Ka-Ching!"*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was dating a female personal trainer who started her own fitness and personal training business. I was proud of her so I had a hand crafted plaque made with the first dollar she ever made in that business. It wasn't all that expensive but lots of work went into it and was very nice. When I broke it off she had it shredded into sawdust and returned that in a bag along with all the toys and items I bought her kids. A real sweetheart that one.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

He stole all of the jewellery that my previous ex had given to me that I was saving for my daughter.

I cannot prove it was him, but I know it was because of how jealous he was and he was the only other person in my home in the time frame where it went missing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

Refuse to sign divorce papers and say "I'll sign them when I feel like it" after physically, sexually, verbally, and emotionally abusing me while screwing my friends and even my cousin. That pretty much sums up that ****head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

she stopped showing up for sex every few nights; apart from that i was happy to see her go


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I had a fight with a gf one night at a gig and we broke up.I still drove her home after the gig but it was strictly picture with no sound.When she got out of my car she slammed the door as hard as she could but she didn't realise that her jacket had caught on the door and as she walked off it tore.
> She sent me the bill for the repair.


You should have left her at the gig.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Remee81 said:


> Refuse to sign divorce papers and say "I'll sign them when I feel like it" after physically, sexually, verbally, and emotionally abusing me while screwing my friends and even my cousin. That pretty much sums up that ****head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't say a whole lot for your friends or your cousin either.


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> It doesn't say a whole lot for your friends or your cousin either.




They aren't my friends anymore and she is no longer considered my family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Robbie1234 said:


> You should have left her at the gig.


I was tempted but I thought I could talk her around on the journey home but no way would she even speak to me.The fight was started when I asked her did she want a beer and she said no.I waited in a line for about twenty minutes and when I got my beer she asked me for it and would I wait in line and buy another one for myself.I offered her a drink from it but no dice she wanted it all.I said no and that was that.The gig was by a little known band from your neck of the woods.
U2.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

This may not fit as I wouldn't call it petty. I had one of those 2 drawer metal filing cabinets with all my important papers in it. When I went to pick up my stuff from 2nd failure - with the police because I felt there could be problems - it was sitting out next to the smoldering firepit. The fire fuel was my passport, cars and MC titles, insurance papers, tax records, wills, etc and some irreplaceable stuff - old my family pics, college scholarship papers, athletic awards, diplomas, pro contracts. Nice. Cop sat her down in chair and said don't move or say a word until I left. I haven't spoken to her since and never will despite her attempts. Grrr.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2&out said:


> This may not fit as I wouldn't call it petty. I had one of those 2 drawer metal filing cabinets with all my important papers in it. When I went to pick up my stuff from 2nd failure - with the police because I felt there could be problems - it was sitting out next to the smoldering firepit. The fire fuel was my passport, cars and MC titles, insurance papers, tax records, wills, etc and some irreplaceable stuff - old my family pics, college scholarship papers, athletic awards, diplomas, pro contracts. Nice. Cop sat her down in chair and said don't move or say a word until I left. I haven't spoken to her since and never will despite her attempts. Grrr.


I would have sued her for every cent she had no matter what it cost me.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Problem with that was/is how do you put a monitary value on that kind of stuff ? It's personal. She did throw in a few extra items like my Rolex Daytona, my old collector Railroad pocket watch, outside piece with paint on it of the Berlin wall, couple other things. Cop did charge her with destruction of property. One of the few things she said before he threatened to arrest her if she said another word was "I'm FBI". She was. He wasn't intimidated at all and said good - I'll make sure they get a copy of the charges. I didn't and don't want anything more to do with her - I felt it was better for me personally to put it all behind me ASAP.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2&out said:


> Problem with that was/is how do you put a monitary value on that kind of stuff ? It's personal. She did throw in a few extra items like my Rolex Daytona, my old collector Railroad pocket watch, outside piece with paint on it of the Berlin wall, couple other things. Cop did charge her with destruction of property. One of the few things she said before he threatened to arrest her if she said another word was "I'm FBI". She was. He wasn't intimidated at all and said good - I'll make sure they get a copy of the charges. I didn't and don't want anything more to do with her - I felt it was better for me personally to put it all behind me ASAP.


Man I would have took her to the cleaners for burning my stuff.She would have being paying me back for years and her being a Fed would just have spurred me on.It is heartwarming to think that this is the sort of person who we trust to make the country safe.She is a FB all right but her integrity is missing.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Couple of my friends joke and laugh about my ex's. Some stuff that I've been thru with them is unbelievable and can seem like lies/exaduration. They know it's not as they saw some of. This same ex took a hammer to my XKE as well because she knew my love of it and how I feel they are the most beautiful car ever made. (I did not let her retire it - has been repaired) The standing joke is if you want to find a psycho chick talk/hang with me ! I am 2&out - I'll never get married again. Very luckily God blessed me and at 56 I still don't seem to have a problem finding companionship. I have no future permanent partner wish/want.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

And just in case anyone thinks she may have had reason, no - I did not ever cheat on her, hit, or abuse her. She is just that nasty and was outraged that I/anyone would leave beautiful perfect her.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Petty? Some of these replies are beyond petty...as in pretty vindictive! 

When I saw the title of this thread, I knew I'd tell about the cat. What a schmuck. But then more and more started coming out.  I don't think he meant to be petty (I did tho), I think he THINKS he is a man of integrity....he is not. He is a schmuck. 

My ex was the King of Petty. (I guess he still is.) He snuck in while we were out and took the family pet/cat. LOL, he snuck back in two days later and returned her. I'm pretty sure she was too much responsibility. 

He took the little bathroom trash can. 

He took the palm tree trimmers....and moved into an apartment. 

He took all three grills. 

He packed up all his belongings, including the 3 grills and a generator, and his boat, and took them across the state to safety when a hurricane was coming. He did not take any of our 5 children or infant granddaughter. He did not help me tarp the roof (where his children lived!) after the hurricane, nor did he bring back a grill or a generator afterwards. We had no power for 17 days. He did not come by to check on us. This was within a month of him walking out on us. He ripped me off on a tile job, after the hurricane when we were making repairs. (He is a tile guy.) I tiled the house without his help.....he kept the money. 


I can be petty too tho. I had fun with it. While clearing out his stuff (he couldn't be bothered), I did burn a few things and throw away a few things, I also packed up all his files and paperwork in a giant box.....I included every piece of junk mail I could find (it was one of his pet peeves), newspapers, misc paper trash, etc... 10 years later he called me to ask if I had his birth certificate. LOL, nooooooooo it's in that large box of paperwork.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I worked in the UK I was dating a girl who had a rental house.The only way of heating the house was a coal fire in the living room.One night we were watching tv and the doorbell rang,it was an ex boyfriend coming to see would she take him back.He had his suitcase with him so it was obvious he had been thrown out of his current place.As you can imagine he was delighted to see me and got kinda confrontational but when he realised I wasn't scared of him,like all bullies he backed down.Then he told her that she owed him for a bag of coal that he had paid for before they split up.She told him if he wanted his coal back he was welcome to it and the ******* tried to pick up a 112 lb bag of coal from the side of the house..I had had enough and threw him and his suitcase out on the footpath and assured him he would be warm enough in the local emergency room if he didn't **** off rapidly.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Not me personally, but when my DH and I started dating, he had a roommate with a wife. I would stay a few nights a week. He had his own section of the house so we had a lot of privacy. I started leaving some belongings there for when I spent the night. Anyway, the husband and wife split. When she moved out, she took my feminine hygiene products, the toilet paper off the holders, all the forks and a few other stupid, random stuff. SHE was the one who cheated.

In the divorce he was made responsible for her car payments. Apparently she decided that he would have to pay on her cars forever so she traded in what she had for a super expensive car - oops!


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I was tempted but I thought I could talk her around on the journey home but no way would she even speak to me.The fight was started when I asked her did she want a beer and she said no.I waited in a line for about twenty minutes and when I got my beer she asked me for it and would I wait in line and buy another one for myself.I offered her a drink from it but no dice she wanted it all.I said no and that was that.The gig was by a little known band from your neck of the woods.
> U2.


You were thinking with the wrong head @Andy2001 and it got you nowhere.I can guess she was hot going on past form.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't care how hot she was she wasn't having my beer. You have to have boundaries in any relationship. Lol.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I broke up with a girl and she immediately banged a guy she thought was a friend of mine. Really was just an acquaintance. She even sent me a text saying she slept with him. I was like "who? Oh, HIM? HAHAHA!"

I broke up with her because she got nasty with me when I refused to jump into bed with her. The guy she slept with to get back at me had herpes and HPV...


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

2&out said:


> This may not fit as I wouldn't call it petty. I had one of those 2 drawer metal filing cabinets with all my important papers in it. When I went to pick up my stuff from 2nd failure - with the police because I felt there could be problems - it was sitting out next to the smoldering firepit. The fire fuel was my passport, cars and MC titles, insurance papers, tax records, wills, etc and some irreplaceable stuff - old my family pics, college scholarship papers, athletic awards, diplomas, pro contracts. Nice. Cop sat her down in chair and said don't move or say a word until I left. I haven't spoken to her since and never will despite her attempts. Grrr.


That's pretty extreme, but a great cautionary tale to anyone preparing for a contentious breakup. If you live together, get the highly valuable (monetary or sentimental) stuff out of harms way. Get a safe deposit box, entrust them to a good friend or family member, whatever. Definitely a case of hope for the best and prepare for the worst.

I've told this story before, but it bears repeating. My SIL held her husband's dead father's watch hostage for leverage during the divorce. As I understand it was one of precious few items his dad left on the earth. She wouldn't admit to taking it but hinted that if she got what she wanted it would probably turn up. Reprehensible, but then no one ever lost money betting on the worst aspects of human nature.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> I don't care how hot she was she wasn't having my beer. You have to have boundaries in any relationship. Lol.


Good call. It wasn't about the beer at all.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

After my ex wife and I split (her choice, and there was an OM I didn't find out about til later), she moved into a house (a full-sized house, not an apartment...). As all her belongings were in my/our house, she specified a day that she'd come and collect everything - okay, no problem.

I figured she'd get her clothes, a number of things that were hers, the "spare" furniture that was in the basement, etc.

This was to be a temporary move, just for a few months, before she moved to another continent (where OM lived), so I figured she didn't really need much stuff.

I get home later that day, and there's nothing in the living room except the TV. The kitchen is practically empty save for a few pots and pans. No dishes, no cutlery. The dining room table and all SIX chairs are gone. Our king-sized bed was actually two twin extra long mattresses. One mattress is gone - frame is still there. Computer chair is gone.

The dishes we had for daily use had a value of somewhere in the thousands - wedding gifts from her registry. The cutlery was like $20 apiece. The dining table and chairs were bought for ~$4000 once upon a time. The mattress? We had a bed in the spare room, but she didn't take that, that would have made too much sense.

She ended up selling most of it within a couple of months to finance her move.

I blame myself for this, as I never specified what she could take or not take. I just assumed she'd be taking whatever was hers.

I hired a lawyer almost immediately afterwards to draw up a separation agreement, as I realized I couldn't trust her. Best thing I did during the divorce, as it saved me at least $100k in the end. A sizable portion of the equity in our house was inheritance money of mine. She assume she was entitled to half of everything, including the home equity, but thankfully I was able to prove that much of that was inheritance money, and therefore untouchable by her. Thank god for keeping paperwork and money trails...

*ETA - when presented with the separation agreement and the terms of the home equity and what she wasn't entitled to, she somehow blamed me for her having rented a HOUSE for the 3 months or so before she was leaving the country, instead of a cheap little apartment, or just staying with family for the short term. She thought she was going to be in the $$$$, I guess, and could afford to live in relative luxury during that time.

FWIW, she walked away with ~$12k in cash, plus whatever she got for selling the furniture and dishes. She THOUGHT she was going to get $100k +  She probably blew about $5-6k just on rent alone for those few months.

Sucker.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

zookeeper said:


> Good call. It wasn't about the beer at all.


I have Irish and Scottish blood in me.
I wouldn't give my last beer to anyone.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I obviously don't instill that much passion in anyone. Never had any petty or major things happen after a break up. Have had many heart aches and caused a few myself but that has always been the end of it.

Even my ex husband and I get along well, having a coffee tomorrow in fact.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

This happened not to me, but my cousin when his wife left him. She made arrangements to go by their house(rental not owned thankfully) and get her stuff. They agreed beforehand that she would take anything her family gave them or that she purchased with her own money. Plus a couple other things that were jointly purchased after the marriage. Well, he gets home that night and she had cleaned out all the cabinets, drawers, pantry etc.. left the kitchen table but took the rug it was on. Of course she didn't lift the table to remove the rug, she just snatched it out from underneather, turning table and chairs over. In the bathroom she literally took every all but his tooth brush, deodorant and razor! no she did not leave him soap, shaving cream or toothpaste because SHE was the one that went to the store and picked those item up! Even went so far as to dump the garbage out of bags and take the bags but leave the cans! Took remotes to TVs, keyboard from computer and all sorts of petty things like that. 

This was nearly 20 years ago but I still remember how petty she was. Of course I only know one side of the story, but according to him it all came up out of the blue and neither one of them were seeing someone else. She just went thru some medical issues and snapped one day.


----------



## Wife5362 (Oct 30, 2013)

This was more than 30 years ago, but I broke up with the guy I dated for the first 3 years of college (he had graduated, took a job out of the area, and was communucating very little with me, and was most likely cheating). He boxed up every last thing associated with our relationship and shipped it to me. This box was like 4 foot x 2 ft x 2 ft. It had every letter I had written him (our first summer we each went home and wrote each other almost daily), cards, gifts, pictures, and even weird things like plastic beer cups from campus bars we had gone to together. There were some things in that box that I had no idea how they were tied to our relationship, but they must have somehow reminded him of me.

The next guy I broke up with saw me at a friend's party a few weeks later. I was so upset that my friend even invited him since she only knew him through me and she knew the circumstances of iur breakup and knew he was a volatile person. He dumped a beer on my head there. I had broken up with him because he got a BJ from a female employee of his in his office. And he was mad at me?!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> The guy she slept with to get back at me had herpes and HPV...


It's cruel to laugh at this...................but I can't help it. :rofl:


----------

